# B450 GAMING PLUS MAX CPU overclocking issue



## Kevin255 (May 8, 2021)

I have an MSI B450 GAMING PLUS MAX board with an R5 3600. Recently I updated the bios to the 7B86vHB version. The problem is CPU lost all the stock core frequencies and now it goes up to 3.9GHz without any overclocking.

I haven't done any bios configuring or overclocking. (I use the stock stealth cooler so I can't afford to overclock it.)

Currently, I am manually changing the OC profile using Ryzen master software every time I turn on the pc. (In order to keep the temps low)

I don't know much about overclocking and any kind of help is really appreciated. 
Thank you.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Read this How to overclock your PC and apply by reversing. If you had no problems, you shouldn't have updated the bios.


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

The R5 3600 wil auto boost to 4.1-4.2 ghz when stressed (gaming or anything that would stress the CPU) automatically you don't have to overclock anything. 3.9 ghz is low if you are measuring that when you're stressing your system -- even when gaming and using the stock R5 3600 Stealth heatskink a few cores will auto-boost to 4.1+ ghz. My advice would be to set optimised defaults and uninstall Ryzen Master just let it auto-boost Maybe when you updated your BIOS you forgot to set optimized. Don't forget to set XMP on your memory after that as well.


----------



## Kevin255 (May 8, 2021)

Kevin255 said:


> I have an MSI B450 GAMING PLUS MAX board with an R5 3600. Recently I updated the bios to the 7B86vHB version. The problem is CPU lost all the stock core frequencies and now it goes up to 3.9GHz without any overclocking.
> 
> I haven't done any bios configuring or overclocking. (I use the stock stealth cooler so I can't afford to overclock it.)
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response my issue is solved now.


----------

